# newbie



## hurricane39 (Nov 28, 2009)

Hi everyone. Another newbie. Returning to model building after some 30 years. Always loved history in particular World War II. Second love is aviation. Accidently discovered this forum doing a google search on the ME109. Besides aviation there is nothing better than ice hockey, beer and a good British drama. Mom is from the UK and dad from Canada. Emigrated back to Canada after the war. Lost count how many Frog, Matchbox and of course Airfix kits I bady built as a child. My wife and daughter told me I need to relax and find a hobby. Starting eary with the Revell BF109G-10 kit. On a budget you know. Great forum guys!!


----------



## B-17engineer (Nov 28, 2009)

Welcome! Hope you enjoy your stay.


----------



## Njaco (Nov 28, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Hurricane! Alot of us are retread modellors. Take the missus' advice and maybe join one of our Group Builds. Great fun!


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Nov 28, 2009)

Welcome Hurricane!!


----------



## Airframes (Nov 28, 2009)

Hello and welcome from England. Look forward to seeing your work.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Nov 29, 2009)

Hiya Hurricane, welcome aboard.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Nov 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum Hurricane. 8)


Wheels


----------



## imalko (Nov 29, 2009)

Hello and greetings from Serbia. Enjoy the forum.


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Nov 29, 2009)

G'day Hurricane, greetings from Oz and welcome to the forum your in for some fun.


----------



## Wayne Little (Nov 29, 2009)

G'day mate! Welcome to the fold.....good choice for your build too!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Nov 29, 2009)

Welcome aboard!


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 29, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## Lucky13 (Nov 29, 2009)

Welcome to the family mate!


----------



## hurricane39 (Nov 29, 2009)

Thanks lads for the warm welcomes. Look forward to contributing. Winter months here in Canada are great for staying indoors.


----------



## N4521U (Nov 29, 2009)

Winter is Summer here, prawns for Christmas is something difficult to get my head around. No Thanksgiving, moved here to Oz at 58 from the San Francisco area, and is going on 9 years here. You have joined into a great bunch here. Contributing is encouraged. cheers, Bill


----------



## beaupower32 (Nov 29, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------

